# Rotating Wing Ducks



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Radio is reporting today that a rep in the MN legeslature has introduced a bill to ban the use of the rotating wing decoys stating that it makes hunting too easy. Evidently they are already illeagal in Penn. and Washington State and are limited to the later half of the season in Calif.

These things work great, I've used them. I sometimes find my self wondering if they'll take away from the "art" of decoying and calling. Nothing better than fooling a couple of greenheads with good calling and a nice decoy spread.

[ This Message was edited by: Field Hunter on 2002-03-06 16:16 ]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They're also illegal in Missouri I think. MN needs to make up their mind on the issue. Tim Bremicker (MDNR waterfowl director) stated months ago his intent to place a two year moratorium on them. A month later he cancelled it saying that they didn't have enough info to back up the decision. Now they're thinking of banning them again?

I question whether or not they violate the rule of fair chase too. I shot 75 percent of my ducks over decoys without one this year. I think once all the studies are done on them (California and Missouri's conclude after next season) we will see a lot of state's banning them. I'll care less when they do. I'll admit it was fun while it lasted though and can't wait to tell my grandkids have 'ol grandpa use to kill ducks over a "spinner". Just like the old timers of today talk about live decoys.

I also think the fact that spinners weren't banned immediately only goes to show you how commercialized waterfowling has become. When e-calls came out they were banned immediately. Now there is so much money in the sport any decision the USFWS makes is threatened with a lawsuit.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love having one of those in my water spread, but I have to buy one. My buddy has one and he shot alot of ducks over it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is an interesting subject.All these states banning them because they work too well.A few months ago the ND GNF came out in FAVOR of them because they get the birds in close so there are probably less cripples.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought that was a rather cool response by the GNF Dept. I love the way ND Thinks. I'm not by any means in agreement of an all out slaughter of the ducks. But the conservationist in me says it is always best to make a clean kill and not waste game.

Dr. Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. I've only used it a handful of times, as I guess I was too set in my ways. When I have used them successfully, you have plenty of time to pick out the drakes hovering over the spinner. If you can't hit a still target at close range....should you really be using a firearm??? k:

To me, fooling ducks is a skill you learn with years of practice. That doesn't mean how many you kill makes you a better hunter, but just plain fooling the ducks is the skill. Good calling, proper decoy placement, location, etc. can separate you from the guy next to you.

Nowadays, you can go buy one decoy and it does it all for you. I know a guy who set out four robo's and one land decoy all season in a land spread and it was the most productive year ever.

Ethics is what draws this debate. Whenever ethics is involved in a decision...there's a huge gray area, since we were all raised by a different book of ethics, and you make your own chapters as life moves on. I don't like them, but I have no problem with someone who uses one (as long as you're not pulling in my ducks :smile: )


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I personally don't see a problem with them, as long as the hunter stays within his limit, what is wrong with a tool that helps you get birds closer for better identification and cleaner kills? It is also an alternative for the beginning duck hunter instead of jump shooting.


----------



## Atom (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they are banned in MN now. Thats what I saw at fleet farm in fergus falls. I just bought one this off season, but have hunted over them before. They work great, but then again we usually do have a great spot scouted out. There was only 3 days I didn't get my limit of ducks when I solely went for them and I only shot under the motorized decoy twice and went out every weekend+. So if you have a good spot, know how too call, and have the spread right you don't absolutely need them. On the other hand the motorized decoys will keep the young hunters hunting. I do plan on using it every time I go out including goose hunting. I'm in favor of keeping them.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

They have not banned them yet - they are working on it.

They want to save the 3 ducks that do fly through so the boys down south can kill em!


----------

